# Looking for lease or club, North Georgia



## menhadenman (Feb 21, 2021)

Interested in lease or club in North Georgia, ideally within an hour or two of Blairsville (Union County). Most interested in rifle hunting with kids (all in elementary). Good with QDM, even happier to shoot does, hogs, or predators. Thanks for any leads.


----------



## MAD DOG MIKE (Mar 21, 2021)

I HAVE A SMALL 350 ACRE CLUB IN NORTH GORDON COUNTY RIFLE RANGE,CAMP GROUNS ,PLENTY OF STANDS, $550 DUES. CALL ME FOR MORE INFO THANKS MIKE


----------



## longrangedog (Mar 21, 2021)

I have 260 acres in Lumpkin County just south of the Chattahoochee NF.  It has Nimblewill Creek and Etowah River. On the northern border you can access the CNF by walking across the property line. There is no CNF road in the immediate area which makes the CNF land difficult to access from the NF side. The NF land is almost like private land for users of my property. Access to my property is private road off hwy 52. Plenty of deer, hogs, turkey, coyotes, squirrels. Decent road system throughout best with 4WD. Looking to lease for coming hunting season for 10K.


----------



## Dang Yankee (Dec 26, 2021)

MAD DOG MIKE said:


> I HAVE A SMALL 350 ACRE CLUB IN NORTH GORDON COUNTY RIFLE RANGE,CAMP GROUNS ,PLENTY OF STANDS, $550 DUES. CALL ME FOR MORE INFO THANKS MIKE


You still have openings? Looking for a spot to hunt with my 10 and 7yo boys.

Jeff


----------



## Prazor1 (Jan 7, 2022)

MAD DOG MIKE said:


> I HAVE A SMALL 350 ACRE CLUB IN NORTH GORDON COUNTY RIFLE RANGE,CAMP GROUNS ,PLENTY OF STANDS, $550 DUES. CALL ME FOR MORE INFO THANKS MIKE


Do you still have opening?


----------



## Prazor1 (Jan 7, 2022)

longrangedog said:


> I have 260 acres in Lumpkin County just south of the Chattahoochee NF.  It has Nimblewill Creek and Etowah River. On the northern border you can access the CNF by walking across the property line. There is no CNF road in the immediate area which makes the CNF land difficult to access from the NF side. The NF land is almost like private land for users of my property. Access to my property is private road off hwy 52. Plenty of deer, hogs, turkey, coyotes, squirrels. Decent road system throughout best with 4WD. Looking to lease for coming hunting season for 10K.


Do you have any openings?


----------



## longrangedog (Jan 7, 2022)

Sorry, No.


----------



## MAD DOG MIKE (Jan 18, 2022)

DO NOT KNOW YET GET CHECK LATER. THANKS


----------



## Elite26 (Jan 18, 2022)

Do you still have any openings in your 350 acre track for 2022? Thanks


----------



## whisper8 (Jan 26, 2022)

menhadenman said:


> Interested in lease or club in North Georgia, ideally within an hour or two of Blairsville (Union County). Most interested in rifle hunting with kids (all in elementary). Good with QDM, even happier to shoot does, hogs, or predators. Thanks for any leads.


Hey are you in Blairsville? I am near Nottely Lake


----------



## mitchc0nner (Feb 7, 2022)

MAD DOG MIKE said:


> I HAVE A SMALL 350 ACRE CLUB IN NORTH GORDON COUNTY RIFLE RANGE,CAMP GROUNS ,PLENTY OF STANDS, $550 DUES. CALL ME FOR MORE INFO THANKS MIKE



Still got an opening?


----------



## MAD DOG MIKE (Mar 3, 2022)

no sorry


----------



## GerChap (Mar 3, 2022)

mitchc0nner said:


> Still got an opening?


Is there room for 6-8 people? Also, would you be flexible on group price?


----------

